# Tune up time... well about time



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well here is the dilly yo. My car is working on 98k miles and i have yet to do a tune up on it. I see it this way, If it;s not broken don't fix it. But right now I am only getting 230 miles max out of a tank and the gas is going up again. So I was talking to some peeps at work and they said now would be a good time. But this is going to be the first time. Abbout 1 year ago I did the fuel filter and didn't see any difference. So my question is what kinda of plugs and wires I should use. Alot of people say the OEM but I don't know that much about that. I always think after market is better. DEPENDEING. Also... I thought my car had computer controlled timeing?!?! Correct me if I'm wronge. And if so do have have to change the cap and rotor? Plus plugs... Don't know many differences in them. So I would appreciate any help you guys can offer.
Thanx.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Stick with the ngk plugs and wires. Aftermarket will hurt you more than help. This has been dyno proven. 
Im not sure about the sr20, if you could show me a pic of your engine bay I could tell you.
I would also change out your o2 sensors. That would probably be the cause of your bad gas mailage.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Stick with the ngk plugs and wires. Aftermarket will hurt you more than help. This has been dyno proven.
> Im not sure about the sr20, if you could show me a pic of your engine bay I could tell you.
> I would also change out your o2 sensors. That would probably be the cause of your bad gas mailage.



Well when i had the car towed to nissan about a year or so ago I had them replaced so they should still be good to go. Some reason they went bad and the car didn't start. Something of that sort. Now are ngk stock?!?!?1 I'm confused. Well I don't have any pics but i'm sure there around here somewhere.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The o2 sensors?
Yes the NKG's are stock. Also if you want colored plug wires they also come in blue.
Ill look for some pics in a few and see.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> The o2 sensors?
> Yes the NKG's are stock. Also if you want colored plug wires they also come in blue.
> Ill look for some pics in a few and see.


 Yup! There were replaced and it has run fine since then. No worries. Thanx.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Stick with the ngk plugs and wires. Aftermarket will hurt you more than help. This has been dyno proven.
> Im not sure about the sr20, if you could show me a pic of your engine bay I could tell you.
> I would also change out your o2 sensors. That would probably be the cause of your bad gas mailage.


Ok, Nos, I've seen so many threads stating that you should change the o2 sensors and stuff. My question is, how do you know if they are bad. I've got about 93K on my 96 200 and since I've owned it (since about 50k miles) I've not had a good tune up. I don't want to replace the 02 sensors if there is no need, but so many posts have said to just replace them for the hell of it. I average about 23 MPG, FYI. Just wanted to get some more info. Thanks, and please don't flame, :hal:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Ok, Nos, I've seen so many threads stating that you should change the o2 sensors and stuff. My question is, how do you know if they are bad. I've got about 93K on my 96 200 and since I've owned it (since about 50k miles) I've not had a good tune up. I don't want to replace the 02 sensors if there is no need, but so many posts have said to just replace them for the hell of it. I average about 23 MPG, FYI. Just wanted to get some more info. Thanks, and please don't flame, :hal:



LOL... no flame here. 23mpg.. So your getting about what I am out of a 10 gallon tank right?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> LOL... no flame here. 23mpg.. So your getting about what I am out of a 10 gallon tank right?



Filled it up today after the red fuel warning light went on. Took about 11.5 gallons. Went 248 miles on that amount... about 22mpg....and that was driving like a grandma with no A/C. Figured I would try to drive "nice" and see how many MPG it would save me, but it really didn't help me much.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Filled it up today after the red fuel warning light went on. Took about 11.5 gallons. Went 248 miles on that amount... about 22mpg....and that was driving like a grandma with no A/C. Figured I would try to drive "nice" and see how many MPG it would save me, but it really didn't help me much.



Warning light.. Hell I have never seen that and I have been pretty low. I don't even know if I have one. So then you tank is 12 gallons? I always thought mine was a 10gal?!?!?! Here I go again... Me and this damn SEARCH button are starting to date we use each other so much


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

As an O2 sensor ages, it doesn’t react as quickly as it once did. The increased lag time makes the sensor sluggish and prevents the engine from keeping the air/fuel mixture in close balance. If the engine burns oil or develops an internal coolant leak, the sensor element may become contaminated causing the sensor to fail. Back when leaded gasoline was still available, a single tankful of leaded fuel would kill most O2 sensors in a few hundred miles. (That’s a main reason why the government finally eliminated leaded fuel.) 

Because the sensor reacts to oxygen in the exhaust and not fuel, any engine problem that allows unburned air to pass through the cylinders will also trick an O2 sensor into reading lean. A misfiring spark plug or a leaky exhaust valve - even a leak in the exhaust manifold gasket - may allow enough air into the exhaust to screw up the sensor readings. It won’t damage the sensor, but it will create a rich running condition that hurts emissions and fuel economy.

O2 sensors can be diagnosed a variety of ways, most of which require special equipment. A scan tool or code reader is required to pull O2 codes from most newer vehicles, though manual "flash codes" are available on older vehicles. If an O2 sensor problem is suspected, the sensor’s response and voltage output can be monitored with a scan tool, a voltmeter or digital oscilloscope. If the tests confirm the O2 sensor is dead or sluggish, replacement is the only repair option. There is no way to "clean" or "rejuvenate" a bad O2 sensor.

When To Replace
To maintain peak engine performance, there’s no need to wait until the sensor fails to replace it. Some experts now recommend replacing O2 sensors at specific mileage intervals for preventive maintenance. The recommended interval for unheated one- or two-wire O2 sensors on 1976 through early 1990s applications is every 30,000 to 50,000 miles. Heated three- and four-wire O2 sensors on mid-1980s through mid-1990s applications can be changed every 60,000 miles. And on 1996 and newer OBD II vehicles, the recommended replacement interval is 100,000 miles.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Warning light.. Hell I have never seen that and I have been pretty low. I don't even know if I have one. So then you tank is 12 gallons? I always thought mine was a 10gal?!?!?! Here I go again... Me and this damn SEARCH button are starting to date we use each other so much


Ya, I wanted to try to figure out my gas mileage on a full tank. I'm figuring it's about 12 gallon tank too. I've seen the light a few times, just a nice little orange light in the gas guage that tells you to get your ass to the gas station, ha....

Search button, ya, I know her well too!!! Unfortunately, seems like I can never search well enough to answer my questions without reading through 8 pages of threads....


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> And on 1996 and newer OBD II vehicles, the recommended replacement interval is 100,000 miles.


Thanks Nos, I think I'll grab both tomorrow and try to replace them myself. I'll have to check my Haynes manual (I'm very new to all this) and see the difficulty in replacing them. Can't hurt, ya know. Thanks for the info though man, much appreciated....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The sensor will run you around $80 a piece. If you cant afford bolth, I would suggest replacing the front one first. Since the second sensor is basically there to let you know if the under car cat is functioning. 
Now that I think about it, I think you car only has one 02 sensor. Unless it is a california version. In that case, you should only have one under the car, I think. I get confused between the two versions anymore. I had the cali version, and thats what I know most about.....lol :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> The sensor will run you around $80 a piece. If you cant afford bolth, I would suggest replacing the front one first. Since the second sensor is basically there to let you know if the under car cat is functioning.
> Now that I think about it, I think you car only has one 02 sensor. Unless it is a california version. In that case, you should only have one under the car, I think. I get confused between the two versions anymore. I had the cali version, and thats what I know most about.....lol :thumbup:


I think mine was manufactured in texas. I thought there were two 02 sensors, but I'll check it out tomorrow. If there are two, I'll get the front one, how hard is the install?? Anything to it??


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

matcapir said:


> I think mine was manufactured in texas. I thought there were two 02 sensors, but I'll check it out tomorrow. If there are two, I'll get the front one, how hard is the install?? Anything to it??


Haynes says there are two....
one is located upstream of the cat convereter in the exhaust manifold and the other downstream...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Like I said Im not exactly sure with the federal models.
R&R is very eazy. Since I dont thing that you have the cat in your exhaust manifold, all you will need is a can of penetration oil, and some open end wrenches.
Now you have me curious. When you find out tomorrow let me know where and how many sensors you have...lol


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Like I said Im not exactly sure with the federal models.
> R&R is very eazy. Since I dont thing that you have the cat in your exhaust manifold, all you will need is a can of penetration oil, and some open end wrenches.
> Now you have me curious. When you find out tomorrow let me know where and how many sensors you have...lol


R&R???? Forgive me, I suck.... did you see my post about what Haynes manual says....

Maybe I had a few too many drinks tonight, heee heee.... :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Haynes says there are two....
> one is located upstream of the cat convereter in the exhaust manifold and the other downstream...


Thanks for the info....
On a side note, what a way to spend a saturday night. Im a lil drunk, and sitting here gaping my spark plugs for tomorrows install in my Jeep....lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

matcapir said:


> R&R???? Forgive me, I suck....


No problem, R&R means Remove and Replace.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Thanks for the info....
> On a side note, what a way to spend a saturday night. Im a lil drunk,


Ha, Ha, yep, just after I wrote about possibly having too many tonight, you follow suit. I had a little dinner party that I attended, and then went downtown to a friends bar for a friend's birthday party!!! 

A few Percoset's and Jack, maybe I should go to bed, ha ha....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you guys know exactly where and what they look like. $80!!! Christ! That's a little expencive. What about plugs? Any suggestions?


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Warning light.. Hell I have never seen that and I have been pretty low. I don't even know if I have one. So then you tank is 12 gallons? I always thought mine was a 10gal?!?!?! Here I go again... Me and this damn SEARCH button are starting to date we use each other so much


haynes says 13.1 gallons or 50 liters for the size of the gas tank on a 200sx se


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

slow200 said:


> haynes says 13.1 gallons or 50 liters for the size of the gas tank on a 200sx se


Well, I drove about 10 miles after the red light came on. So That means on my car the fuel light comes on when theres about 2 gallons left in the tank?? Doesn't that seem like some real advanced warning.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

matcapir said:


> Well, I drove about 10 miles after the red light came on. So That means on my car the fuel light comes on when theres about 2 gallons left in the tank?? Doesn't that seem like some real advanced warning.


2 gallons leaves you with about 40-50 miles tell empty...that is about average for a warning exspecially if you are traveling through kansas/nebraska and there are only 1-2 gas stations every 20-30 miles


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

slow200 said:


> 2 gallons leaves you with about 40-50 miles tell empty...that is about average for a warning exspecially if you are traveling through kansas/nebraska and there are only 1-2 gas stations every 20-30 miles


oh, news to me. Thanks for the info. I always rush to find a gas station when the light comes on. Watch though, next time I'll be like, no big deal, and I'll run out of gas, ha ha ha..... :loser:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I think the normal tank is 10. something gallons and there is a reserve tank that is about 2-3 gallons, our overall tank is something like 13.something gallons, so I think when the something light goes on, there's still something left in the something tank. :thumbup: 

Yeah, I've driven 50+ miles with the orange light on.. no worries until you've driven a couple days on the orange light


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Do you guys know exactly where and what they look like. $80!!! Christ! That's a little expencive. What about plugs? Any suggestions?


It will look similar to this. They will be screwed into your exhaust.




















matcapir said:


> oh, news to me. Thanks for the info. I always rush to find a gas station when the light comes on. Watch though, next time I'll be like, no big deal, and I'll run out of gas, ha ha ha.....


If you want to keep from over working your fuel pump, I would suggest not letting your take get lower than an eigth of a tank. Maybe even a quarter of tank.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm confused... is that the rear O2 sensor? I always thought the front o2 sensor was right where the middle of the header is, visible when you open up the hood.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

lol, tht is a pic of an o2 sensor off of a street rod. See the 3" collector off of the header. I just used a pic that I had on my computer. I just used it as an example. 
If I still had my Nissans, I woul dtake a pic for you, but sadly I dont have them anymore.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lmao, I am retarded, I have to take everything with a grain of salt. I was thinking it was from a nissan, or at least your old B14.. but alas, it wasn't.

:fluffy:


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

wildmane said:


> I'm confused... is that the rear O2 sensor? I always thought the front o2 sensor was right where the middle of the header is, visible when you open up the hood.


I figure this might be useful. I just went out and took a picture of the rear O2 sensor on my '97 California-model 200SX SE. Notice all the rust/corrosion on the exhaust piping. Right above it you can see the power steering assembly.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Basil, that does help.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

So correct me if I'm wronge but there are 2 o2 sensor's? One at the headers and one near the cat?


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> So correct me if I'm wronge but there are 2 o2 sensor's? One at the headers and one near the cat?


That's right. I have a GA16DE engine. Not sure about the SR20DE, would have to check the manual.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

You guys are probably going to think I'm an idiot but oh well, the only spark plugs I've ever changed were on my bronco, which was just unplugging the wire, and the spark plugs were right there... all I needed was a socket wrench and out they came.... I looked at my Sentra tho, pulled out one of the plugs, but it came out w/ a whole tube. I looked in it and saw the spark plug in there, but I'm not too sure how to remove/change it. Is there a special way or maybe a different tool I need to use to get it out? Thanks


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

ditto0011 said:


> You guys are probably going to think I'm an idiot but oh well, the only spark plugs I've ever changed were on my bronco, which was just unplugging the wire, and the spark plugs were right there... all I needed was a socket wrench and out they came.... I looked at my Sentra tho, pulled out one of the plugs, but it came out w/ a whole tube. I looked in it and saw the spark plug in there, but I'm not too sure how to remove/change it. Is there a special way or maybe a different tool I need to use to get it out? Thanks


Ahhh welcome to the world of dual overhead cam engines.  You use a spark plug socket along with an extension bar to reach it. Hopefully your spark plug socket has some of that nice foam rubber inside it to grip onto the spark plug so it doesn't fall back in. Good luck...and please don't over-torque the new plugs, as this engine has an aluminum-alloy head and can strip out the threads real easily.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Also use an anti sieze lube on the spark plug threads. That way the next you change them they wont be fused to the block....lol


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

I've read and read and read thread upon threads, and this thread, by far, is the most informative. Thank you very very much guys!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad I started this. SEE!!!! Search doesn't get you everything. FLAMERS! :loser:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well here is the update. Got my stuff from Mossy on wed. New plat. plugs new cap rotor and wires. Gap I set on the plugs was .045. Everything went pretty cool. I was surprised. First time doing it and nothing went wronge. So far I haven't noticed anything other than it runs a little smoother and a bit more gain in power. But i am going to get a full tank of gas and see what happends during the week to come. Next weekend hopefully I will advance the timeing and see how well that works. Wish Me Luck!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

get fuel system cleaner also. i will help you clean out the lines. if you are going to advanced your timing, put in premium. nothing else


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You do not use injector cleaner for Nissan engines. It has been proven to cause more harm than good. 
Please, before giving out information, make sure its correct.

Also you only need to run 91 or higher octane when advancing your timing.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

here in florida we have actaully 93. plus i never heard such thing as injector cleaners are bad for nissans. they do have build in the lines. tell where did you get this information from if i might ask?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

not to be rude or anything. just curious where you found this out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's been posted here numerous times Tony. 

You need to stop posting unnecessarily and incorrect information. Haven't you been warned of this before?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> it's been posted here numerous times Tony.
> 
> You need to stop posting unnecessarily and incorrect information. Haven't you been warned of this before?


Chimmike,
I am confused because I was just reading in the Ga engine section people reporting using injector cleaner and getting improved milage. I was considering doing this before I buy O2 sensors.
So yes, I searched, and cant find anything strongly one way or the other.

So please explain and maybe point us to a thread that explains the pro's and Con's
Thanks Ian.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the injector cleaners can damage the stock injectors.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the injector cleaners can damage the stock injectors.


So is there a safe cleaner ? what about the stuff the Nissan dealers peddle or Chevron Techron ?
Thnaks Ian


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

listen chimmke, your telling me that million plus people that fuel system (lucas injector cleaner)have something bad to say about it? thats bullshit


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

tony200 said:


> listen chimmke, your telling me that million plus people that fuel system (lucas injector cleaner)have something bad to say about it? thats bullshit


Just like lucas oil treatment wont slow your car down right? Go ahead and use it, I would just reccomend not using it at all, but if you want to be stubborn about it, you go right ahead.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

being stubborn? ask anybody about lucas and theyll say the samething i said. plus lucas oil treatment wont slow your car down. listen i know its your opinion, i can understand that and thats fine, but what your posting is not true.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lucas stuff is not so great. Tony, you've already shown us you don't know much......But where's your PROOF that Lucas additives really are good?

http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=003131#000000

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/images/lucas/lucas.htm

etc. I'm sure you know how to click and type so you can read the rest yourself.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> listen chimmke, your telling me that million plus people that fuel system


just because a million people use it doesn't mean they have a damn clue how it works chemically or phyiscally.

using reasoning like that is like saying "a mustang is faster than a sentra because it looks better"


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

so what your saying is that drag racers dont know what they are using?.......lol....thats funny


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I would be willing to bet DRAG racers know what they're using. 

But, me, myself.. I have never seen a nissan GA16DE DRAG RACER. Have you? :thumbdwn: Just because some DRAG RACERS use it doesn't mean it can be applicable to all sorts of situations. There's just no comparison..


And chimmike, are you sure that mustangs look better than Sentras?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> so what your saying is that drag racers dont know what they are using?.......lol....thats funny



Where's your proof that Lucas additives are so good?

I'm serious Tony, if you can't provide substantial facts, then you should stop posting.

I've provided factual information. Where's yours? Proven, true, factual information.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ga16de drag racers..lol... if you dont think it is, thats fine, its your opinion. its what you think.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> ga16de drag racers..lol... if you dont think it is, thats fine, its your opinion. its what you think.



wrong. Opinions with no factual backing are worthless.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> wrong. Opinions with no factual backing are worthless.
> 
> :thumbdwn:


So can we get back to the issue at hand. 
I am concerned about my lack of fuel economy. I will do some work on my car to check out and fix anything that may need doing. 
I have used fuel injector cleaner on other cars successfully, and I am now concerned I might damage my injectors on my Sentra if I use a cleaner. 
Do we know of a cleaner that will not damage the injectors ? 

Thanks Ian.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4078/is_200409/ai_n9446633


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

IanH said:


> So can we get back to the issue at hand.
> I am concerned about my lack of fuel economy. I will do some work on my car to check out and fix anything that may need doing.
> I have used fuel injector cleaner on other cars successfully, and I am now concerned I might damage my injectors on my Sentra if I use a cleaner.
> Do we know of a cleaner that will not damage the injectors ?
> ...


Change the air filter, spark plugs, check plug gap, Run a tank of 89 or 93 through it, check the fuel filter as well.....and those items should help economy.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4078/is_200409/ai_n9446633



Caesar says :thumbdwn: 

Paid advertisements aren't proof of anything


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

whatever chimmike, probably your car runs worse than mine without a tune up.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> whatever chimmike, probably your car runs worse than mine without a tune up.



Because you disagree is no reason to talk about someone else's car... And I have to agree about what you posted, I can read the back of the Lucas oil bottle and find out that information. I am not stating they are good or bad but anything supporting the fact that they are good should be done by an independent third party....


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

thank you wes


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Can we please keep to the subject. If you guys want to bitch then pm one another. If not, then start another thread about your issues. Not in here. Thank you.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Change the air filter, spark plugs, check plug gap, Run a tank of 89 or 93 through it, check the fuel filter as well.....and those items should help economy.


Yes done that as regular maintenance last fall. Will try a tank of 93, maybe Chevron. 
So now left with O2 sensors and injectors. 
I was reading on Bobistheoilguy and no comments there about damaging the injectors. 
Only performance and economy improvements, idle problems cleaned up etc. 
So I want to clean the injectors, since Techron is in the Chevron gas is this a safe additive ?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How many miles are on your car again? And do you know if they o2 sensors have been changed at all, since new? Since they are a part of the maintenance schedual, do thoes 1st.
If that doesnt work, go for the injector cleaner. I know of a few shops here who will clean the injectors for you. I believe ultrasonic cleaning, but not sure. 
There is a thread around here somewhere with some safe injector cleaner reccomended by Nissan, but im having a hard time finding it.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> How many miles are on your car again? And do you know if they o2 sensors have been changed at all, since new? Since they are a part of the maintenance schedual, do thoes 1st.
> If that doesnt work, go for the injector cleaner. I know of a few shops here who will clean the injectors for you. I believe ultrasonic cleaning, but not sure.
> There is a thread around here somewhere with some safe injector cleaner reccomended by Nissan, but im having a hard time finding it.



let us know what you find.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

O2 sensors are a very good option. Many people (from what I've read searching the board here) have gotten new sensors and that solved their problems


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> O2 sensors are a very good option. Many people (from what I've read searching the board here) have gotten new sensors and that solved their problems


you just made my day mike :thumbup: im changing mine tonight (on the b14) right now my gas milege BLOWS so hopefully this will help big time.

im also contemplating the seafoam up the vacume hose....but i have heard great and terrible things about it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

seafoam seems to be good for different things but I'd spend some time on www.bobistheoilguy.com searching about it.

once you get a hang of that website finding stuff on it is easy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> seafoam seems to be good for different things but I'd spend some time on www.bobistheoilguy.com searching about it.
> 
> once you get a hang of that website finding stuff on it is easy.


oh wow, that site is just as usefull as www.sentra.net great find. :cheers:

found some stuff in their forums (glad you found this mike)  and instead of the seafoam i am going to run a full tank of chevron techron high test. i do alot of highway driving so the high RPM's + high test fuel with the techron in it should burn up most of the gunk in my engine.

as for my se-r.....that needs some heavy duty stuff imo, ill be trying the seafom in that (up a vacume hose and in the oil for 200 miles) + chevron.

another edit: (its better than making a new post right  ) check out this thread with the ford escort guys. they seem to have had GREAT times with this stuff im useing it on both cars. 1/3 a can on the 99 2/3 on the 91.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> How many miles are on your car again? And do you know if they o2 sensors have been changed at all, since new? Since they are a part of the maintenance schedual, do thoes 1st.
> If that doesnt work, go for the injector cleaner. I know of a few shops here who will clean the injectors for you. I believe ultrasonic cleaning, but not sure.
> There is a thread around here somewhere with some safe injector cleaner reccomended by Nissan, but im having a hard time finding it.


about 72,000 and yes I have had it from new. 
Original O2 sensors. 
Yes I searched for threads here and couldn't find anything, then went to bobistheoilguy site. If you find anything please let us know. 
Right now a lot of people are looking at their gas milage so their is lots of interest. 
I have not seen anyone post before and after figures on their Nissan for O2 sensor change yet. 
On my Subaru Legacy with 100k it improved by about 2 mpg across the board, But that was after doing a few fuel injector cleaner tanks fulls. 
This was only 1 or 2 mpg down from when the car was new.


----------



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

IanH said:


> about 72,000 and yes I have had it from new.
> Original O2 sensors.
> Yes I searched for threads here and couldn't find anything, then went to bobistheoilguy site. If you find anything please let us know.
> Right now a lot of people are looking at their gas milage so their is lots of interest.
> ...



I bought a 200SX SER 155k miles, several months ago, it avg about 26-27 MPG, after I replaced the front O2 sensor, I saw the milage increased to 29-30 MPG, these are mostly hiway miles, and I use 91 octane.


----------

